# Game 18: Phoenix Suns @ Boston Celtics (12/8)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (11-6) vs Boston Celtics (5-12)*

*When: December 8th, Friday
Time: 5:30 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_“Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.”_


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Boston Celtics Projected Lineup: *






































*(PG) Sebastian Telfair (SG) Delonte West (SF) Paul Pierce (PF) Al Jefferson (C) Kendrick Perkins*​
Wally Superback usually comes of the bench.
Celtic fans feel free to let me know if this is the
correct lineup.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Nash and Marion will be tired as hell. 

Barbosa, Amare, KT, and Banks will have to step up.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh...and a Suns win and Laker Loss means the Suns regain the top spot in the Pacific. HOLLA


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Man, I'll take a loss in this one with a grain of salt. I wouldn't be surprised if the young Boston team outhustles the Suns out of the building tomorrow night. What a game to come off of. If the Suns still have some of their legs, enough to hit those outside shots, they should still be able to win. A win would be amazing!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Look out for a crazy game from Barbasol. (I know, I always say it, but the facts stack up well!)

He'll be one of the few players that are fresh. (35 minutes, as he himself has said, doesn't effect him in the least.) Kendrick Perkins and Al Jefferson won't be in the game long. Too slow, it's just not going to work for them. Either they'll just start fouling due to fatigue or they'll get killed in transition. Once that happens, no inside presence to stop Amare, Leandro, and the ever-wondrous Boris Diaw, who took the time to show up to last night's game with some dishes. 

Knowing Shawn, irregardless of how many minutes he played last night, he doesn't really seem to get tired. ... Ever. (Seemed like he didn't even leave the damn game. ) Nash, however, I do expect to play only 25-30 minutes at the most, else D'Antoni just might deserve to get shot. Fatigue is no excuse for us not being able to beat the Celtics with Nash playing 25 minutes.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Part of me thinks the Suns will be exhausted and lose this game, but I honestly can't see us losing to Boston.

I think Barbosa and Nash will have a big game and we'll squeak out another win.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Paul Pierce kills us, so I'm prepared for him to get 40. West killed us once last year too, in the game that Pierce couldn't hit anything until the end and ended up with like 20 something. Guys like Delonte West and Gerald Green and Tony Allen decide to hit their shots, and all the sudden the Suns could in trouble. Al Jefferson is tough for the Suns to guard too.

Good thing is, Marion usually slaughters them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris who are we predicting the numbers for? 

Lets do Diaw, minutes, points, rebounds, assist.

Suns 109 - Boston 98 

34 minutes 11pts 6rebs 7assist.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Kendrick Perkins is injured for at least a week.

Go Marion Go!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 105, Celtics 85


Diaw: 35 minutes - 10 pts, 6 rebounds, 6 assists


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Amare is going to have a big game, I can feel it. He didn't play that much last night.

Damn I'm such an Amare homer. Oh well. Tonight will be his first 30 point game of the season.

Probably not, really. They don't let him create offense for himself this year. If they did, he would get 30+ on multiple occasions. They need to implement that back into their offense. He's not quite as quick as in 04-05 just yet, but he's almost there, it's time to start letting him do his thing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Judging by the boxscore, Suns picked up where they left off last night. 35 pts in the first qrter.

59-54, Suns up at halftime

Marion 18 pts (5-10), (2-3 3pt), 7 rebounds, 2 stls, and a blk

Amare has 9 (4-6) 

Nash has 8 pts, (2-2), 7 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare picked up an offensive foul, and a T right after. He has 5 fouls now.. Boston's come out with a 7-0 run


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

...or Amare can get 5 fouls through the 3rd quarter. that works too...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

99-98 Suns have taken the lead. 5 mins left in the 4th


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2:33 PHO - Full timeout (Timeout #5) 
2:33 BOS - 20 sec timeout 
2:34 PHO - Layup by A. Stoudemire. Assist: R. Bell 
2:50 PHO - B. Diaw defensive rebound 
2:53 BOS - P. Pierce missed a 21-foot jumper from the left wing 
3:15 PHO - S. Marion made a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: A. Stoudemire 
3:26 PHO - R. Bell enters game for L. Barbosa 
3:26 BOS - Personal foul on S. Telfair 
3:41 BOS - D. West made a 23-foot jumper from the right wing 
3:59 BOS - P. Pierce defensive rebound 





106-102 Suns 

2:33 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

56.1 BOS - Full timeout (Timeout #7) 
1:00 PHO - S. Nash made an 18-foot jumper from the right wing 
1:15 BOS - A. Jefferson hit the second free throw 
1:15 BOS - A. Jefferson hit the first free throw 
1:15 PHO - Shooting foul on R. Bell 
1:25 PHO - A. Stoudemire drives to the hoop for a dunk. Assist: S. Nash 
1:38 BOS - D. West made a 19-foot jumper from the top of the key 
1:54 PHO - B. Diaw made a 21-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: R. Bell 
2:18 BOS - Reverse layup by R. Gomes. Assist: P. Pierce 
2:33 PHO - Full timeout (Timeout #5) 


112-108 Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16.2 PHO - S. Marion made a 20-foot jumper from the right wing. Assist: S. Nash 
:39.9 PHO - S. Nash defensive rebound 
:41.9 BOS - S. Telfair missed a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing 
:56.1 BOS - Full timeout (Timeout #7) 


Looks like that's game. 114-108 with 16 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pierce hit a 3. It's 114-111 Suns still up

13 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 116-111

PHX-BOS Boxscore

Marion 29 pts 9-16) (3-4 3 pt), 12 rebs, 3 stls, 3 blks. Shame no one picked him


Nash 16 pts, 14 assists


Diaw 14 pts, 7 assists, 6 rebs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a feeling Marion would have the best night. I voted for Amare because everyone else did. lol


I was pretty close with the Diaw prediction. Boris looks like he's back. His J looks really good but he still gets overpassive at times. 

The Suns played God awful for the first 3 quarters then they realized they were trailing to the ****ing Boston Celtics and decided enough was enough and finally got focused. 

Although the Suns won, Mike D'Antoni made some stupid decisions. He played zone for alot of the 3rd quarter. It wasn't even close to working. The Celtics hit 5 straight shots against the zone and he still had them play zone and he didn't call any timeouts. Then ontop of that he kept Amare in the early 3rd when he picked up his 4th. Then the next trip down Amare got called for an 'offensive' foul. Even though it wasn't even close to an offensive foul.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm just glad they were able to eek out a win after that marathon last night ^_^


----------

